
Coronavirus: Kodak pivots itself to become strategic drug maker - onetimemanytime
https://www.bbc.com/news/business-53563601
======
ggm
Kodak always was in the chemistry business. Drugs are chemistry.

Kodak is why we have 35mm and 70mm movie film: it's the production cycle sizes
they could make when acetate was invented as a chemistry flow process.

Ten minute reels and the crank rate for film, and lenses all stem from
production limits to technology when Kodak and a small number of like
companies made the photographic world.

~~~
onetimemanytime
what an amazing brand Kodak is /was. Worldwide and a few decades back, their
name was everywhere.

I posted this to also show that USA is finally waking up and doing essential
meds in house. Can't ask China to ship penicillin if we're at war with them.

~~~
ggm
It's not a war

~~~
onetimemanytime
states (should) prepare for every possible contingency. Once war starts, it's
too late. I'm sure USA has a plan to invade Canada somewhere in the shelves.

Here's something
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/War_Plan_Red](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/War_Plan_Red)

~~~
ggm
The current president is the only one with any delusion that his populus want
him to invade Canada. What he misunderstands is that they want to "invade" to
get cheap healthcare, and rational (relatively speaking) social order. Its not
lebensraum, its "escape from new york".

That aside, all states plan for war, but health economics and strategic supply
chain risks here don't need war plans to justify them. Self reliance is so
good, it generates surpluses and America could turn from a health problem, to
a health solution for others: in times of strife, your strategic assets help
you AND help everyone else.

